# Guy shoots off and eats his dick for upboats



## odius (Nov 1, 2017)

I present to you /u/worthless319
https://np.reddit.com/r/morbidquest..._are_some_ways_i_could_sever_the_stump_of_my/

He posted this thread on /r/morbidquestions. Given the mostly comedic nature of the sub, most assumed it was a joke, but then he posted pictures of his shot off dick:


Spoiler: mutilated dick

























He explained his reasoning as "LSD, DMT, and God". He said several things about how he's going to die soon and stopped posting about three weeks ago, so he probably an hero'd.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2017)

Shades of Dorian Thorn.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 1, 2017)

This guy is hopefully in an insane asslyum. Fuck, this makes the doubled dicked demon seem tame by comparsion.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 1, 2017)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> This guy is hopefully in an insane asslyum. Fuck, this makes the doubled dicked demon seem tame by comparsion.



At least this really happened.


----------



## millais (Nov 1, 2017)

They should make this standard procedure for all transtrenders seeking SRS


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 1, 2017)

It’s been done.
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ut-penis-blessing-not-curse-article-1.1866432


----------



## CWCchange (Nov 1, 2017)

Chris should do this with Barb's gun for Un-clit 3.0.


----------



## millais (Nov 1, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Chris should do this with Barb's gun for Un-clit 3.0.


Ah, the infamous binaural bullets treatment


----------



## Ido (Nov 1, 2017)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 1, 2017)

There's no way in hell I'm opening that, so could some brave soul please explain how he didn't bleed to death (with as little detail as possible)


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 1, 2017)

kinky


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like a peyote button in an ostrich leather satchel.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Nov 1, 2017)

ow the autohomosexual edge


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Nov 1, 2017)

Bogs said:


> There's no way in hell I'm opening that, so could some brave soul please explain how he didn't bleed to death (with as little detail as possible)



The pictures are clearly taken years after the incident. His dick now looks like a giant outie belly button.


----------



## Calooby (Nov 1, 2017)

He fucked up royally. A man, and a tranny (same thing smdh) is nothing without their anal raping tool of justice, their cock.


----------



## r4ndom (Nov 1, 2017)

i went to the page and this dude genuinely thinks that this is a blood sacrifice to god.


ps. some dude just posted "dont be pessimistic" like a hundred times and i just couldn't stop fucking laughing.


----------



## H4nzn0 (Nov 1, 2017)

Bogs said:


> There's no way in hell I'm opening that, so could some brave soul please explain how he didn't bleed to death (with as little detail as possible)



It's... very fucking painful. Agh god damn it why do I read this shit at night?
It looks like a circumcision gone wrong.

EDIT: Guy got fucking gold for this shit. How do you even manage to shoot your dick off?


----------



## odius (Nov 1, 2017)

Bogs said:


> There's no way in hell I'm opening that, so could some brave soul please explain how he didn't bleed to death (with as little detail as possible)


Was high out of his mind on DMT, and called an ambulance right after he did it.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Nov 2, 2017)

In what state of mind does a man have to be in, in order _to shoot off *his own goddamn penis.*_


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 2, 2017)

Jan_Hus said:


> In what state of mind does a man have to be in, in order _to shoot off *his own goddamn penis.*_


This bixnood did it after joyously enacting forced reparations:http://abc7chicago.com/suspect-shoots-himself-in-penis-after-west-pullman-robbery/2587910/


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 2, 2017)

Jan_Hus said:


> In what state of mind does a man have to be in, in order _to shoot off *his own goddamn penis.*_


An autogynophilic state of mind.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Nov 2, 2017)

would bang


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 2, 2017)

X-TREME TRANSITIONING


----------



## Overcast (Nov 2, 2017)

Well. Least he won't be passing down his crazy genes to any potential offspring.


----------



## odius (Nov 2, 2017)

scorptatious said:


> Well. Least he won't be passing down his crazy genes to any potential offspring.


Still has one nut. Nature finds a way.......


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 2, 2017)

What...  Why are these people not calling 911 to get this poor fellow some help?! 

(And dude, like the whole point of Christ dying was to provide an atoning blood sacrifice to God. Ain't no one gotta do that anymore!  It's been done.  You can keep your blood, poor little guy...)  (I mean, I'm assuming he's talking about God from the Bible? In the West, that's usually Who we mean when we say "God.")  Like Christ being the last Passover sacrifice is like the whole point of the entire New Testament...  This is not only sad, but theologically entirely unnecessary!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What...  Why are these people not calling 911 to get this poor fellow some help?!



He shot off his dick months ago.  It's not like there's a current medical emergency.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He shot off his dick months ago.  It's not like there's a current medical emergency.


I meant more like for his mind, and the apparent suicide fixation, but I see what you mean.  Guy needs a padded cell.


----------

